# iPhone on Blackberry Data Account (Rogers)



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay, apologies if this is already covered (please point me to the link if it is). I've searched and am not finding the answer.

I bought my unlocked iPhone on eBay yesterday. Should arrive end of the week.

Currently, I'm using a BlackBerry Curve with a Rogers data account. 

Do I understand correctly: all I have to do is put my SIM card into the iPhone and I'm good to go? Can I use the current data package for the Blackberry or am I better off changing that to something else? Should I cancel that plan and go with a different data plan on Rogers (a non-Blackberry plan)?

Also, anything else I should be aware of when setting up the iPhone and connecting it to iTunes for the first time?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Rob


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I am 99% sure you have to change you data plan as the BB packets can only be understood by a BB. Same goes in reverse, you can't get a BB plan when you use a regular cell as it doesn't understand the data; which is essentially what you are trying to do. There is a $100 charge for downgrading a BB data plan or removing it with BB if you are under contract..although switching to another data plan might get you around this.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am 99% sure you have to change you data plan as the BB packets can only be understood by a BB. Same goes in reverse, you can't get a BB plan when you use a regular cell as it doesn't understand the data; which is essentially what you are trying to do. There is a $100 charge for downgrading a BB data plan or removing it with BB if you are under contract..although switching to another data plan might get you around this.


$100? I don't think so.... I was never charged $100 to remove the data plan from my Blackberry. There are people out there who have the Blackberry but without data, why? Beats me, maybe they like the look of the pearl or curve. But I do know I wasn't charge $100 when I remove the data plan off my BB Pearl when I was with Rogers.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I saw the price book on plans at Rogers, and I think I even saw read it on their site. I am going to take a guess that you did this some time ago? Rogers cancellation rates are now $400, they used to be $200; my guess is they changed it at the same time.

From the link below:

If I cancel my service in Canada, do I have to pay an early cancellation fee ?

Yes, an Early Cancellation Fee (ECF) applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of the service agreement. The ECF is the greater of (i) $100 or (ii) $20 per month remaining in the service agreement, to a maximum of $400 (plus applicable taxes), and applies to each line in the plan that is terminated. If you have subscribed to your Price Plan before February 1st, 2007 and you continue or renew on the same Price Plan on a 12, 24 or 36-month term, the ECF will be equal to $20 times the number of months remaining in the term,
to a maximum of $200.

Rogers.com


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I know that if I were to cancel, I would have to pay a fee. I'm hoping that because I don't want to cancel, just change plans, there wont be a charge.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

correct - if you're on a contract and all you want to do is "modify" it (i.e. drop the blackberry data) you can do that. you can even take a different plan (eg. a mega time plan, or whatever they call them). you won't be charged as long as you don't break your contract...that is, you STAY with rogers.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, I'll be staying for Rogers - unless someone else announces they have the iPhone contract (unlikely).


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The problem with Rogers and blackberry's is that they offer you no data so it wouldn't be much help. You can try a windows mobile plan which you should be fine on. The best one is 500 mb for $80, just a tad too pricey though. You could always get on the $7 unlimited plan and pray you dont getting billed extra for data.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

ruffdeezy said:


> The problem with Rogers and blackberry's is that they offer you no data so it wouldn't be much help. You can try a windows mobile plan which you should be fine on. The best one is 500 mb for $80, just a tad too pricey though. You could always get on the $7 unlimited plan and pray you dont getting billed extra for data.


Does with the Free Email option to servers such as Google on this, will it cover IMAP email ?


----------

